# What would cause frothy mouth and gagging?



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I received an email from a friend the other night saying this...

I freaked the other day cuz Niobe's nose 
was all shiny like it was coated in snot...so I isolated her and watched her 
because she was also frothy at the mouth and gagging on something. You 
know what I figured I think happened....I cleaned off her nose and have been 
watching her for a few days and she has been fine. I think she ate a slug! 
That is exactly what the stuff on her looked like..

My friend called today to say that her doe is still coughing and spitting up the frothy slimy stuff. She shakes her head from side to side like she's trying to cough up a luigi(sp?), it's always white, never green. She said she's acting fine other than that. Eating, drinking, pooping and peeing is all good. She hasn't taken her temp. The goats don't have access to anything poisonous. She's been treating them for lungworms. :help:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My guess is she has something stuck in her throat...I think something similar happened with "Joe Dirt", hopefully someone will come on soon with more experience. Can she take this goat to a vet? I certainly would get her to a vet soon!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep, sounds like something stuck in her throat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Di and K-Ro, she has something stuck in her throat. If she can get a finger back in there without getting sliced on the molars, she may be able to dislodge it, otherwise a vets help would be neccessary.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is she doing?


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know how she'd get her fingers back to her throat. I'll let her know what you guys said. I'll highly suggest that she take her to the vet. Especially if she's still gagging today.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Same thing happened yesterday with Rosie's doeling, Rita. I think she was choking on a pellet (alfalfa). She freaked me out but got it out on her own. I was able to pry open her and mouth and see but she's a young kid. . . 

Hope she is doing better today.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

My friend was thinking maybe it was frothy bloat but it's been a few days since her does been doing this. She said her goat is feeling good she's just coughing up the slimy stuff.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

The frothy stuff is excess saliva that is manufactured in an attempt to dislodge the obstruction, (IMO), she's not going to get better unless somebody helps her, if it was bloat she'd have other symptoms (the bloat).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is unsure ....how to go about it .....I recommend taking her goat to the vet......that way ...a vet can help her goat........If there is something stuck ...and left to long ....it may suffocate the goat.............also .....when the goat tries to eat more..... it will build up and smother ...... :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> If she is unsure ....how to go about it .....I recommend taking her goat to the vet......that way ...a vet can help her goat........If there is something stuck ...and left to long ....it may suffocate the goat.............also .....when the goat tries to eat more..... it will build up and smother ...... :hug:


My thoughts exactly ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My thoughts exactly


bheila...... :hug: ray:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree thata vet should be seen. It may be a non edible object lodged in her throat.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wondering how this doe is doing.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Maddie did the exact same thing for almost two weeks before she died, and on post mortem it was revealed she had a piece of bale twine stuck in her rumen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

bheila......how is she? :worried: :hug:



> Maddie did the exact same thing for almost two weeks before she died, and on post mortem it was revealed she had a piece of bale twine stuck in her rumen.


 Keren....that must of been very scary....  :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I had no idea what was causing it ... I hope bheila's doe is a different cause ... :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

My friends doe stopped gagging the day after I posted this. Unfortunately we don't know what really caused her to do it but she was one of the does that turned out to have CL


----------



## DasReich (Dec 5, 2012)

*Coughing and gaggng goats*

Here in TN they have a plant the locals call "sneeze weed". Our first experience with it occurred when one of our young goats ate some. She started coughing and when she sneezed a glob of snot about the size of a softball came out of her mouth and nose. We called the vet, he gave her a shot, probably benedryl or something but since then, that has not caused the problem with any others. Vet said it was benign


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

Had this happen to one of my goats...vet talked me through it on the phone. Feel along neck to see if you can feel any obstruction. Get a large drenching syringe and mix 1/2 water and 1/2 mineral oil...then drench the goat with that to dislodge and flush the obstruction. Don't drench too quickly, just enough pressure to move the obstruction. You may have to do it 3 or 4 times. Have someone keep a hand on the goat's throat while you do this to see if it is swallowing the liquid..you will probably feel one large gulp..like clearing stuck plumbing..and the obstruction will go down.

Follow up with probios, as the obstruction may have interferred with normal rumen function.


----------

